# Welche Notebook haben Sie ?



## waldy (15 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
ich möchte hier euch fragen, welche Notebook / Laptoop haben Sie.
Mich interresiert folgende Sache:

- Modell
- Preis
- Zoll / Monitor
- entspiegelt  - ja / nein
- RS323   -  ja / nein
- Zufriden  - ja / nein

gruß waldy


----------



## Verpolt (15 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Waldy.




> btw.
> Holland steht noch? :sm1:



- Modell          : Dell (Win7-64 Ultimate (+XPmode) 4GB RAM / 9 Li/io-Akku
- Preis            :~1000€
- Zoll / Monitor : 15,4 Zoll
- entspiegelt    :nein
- RS232          :nein
- Zufrieden       :Sehr  :s12:


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (15 Dezember 2010)

Hallo

- Modell: Apple Powerbook 1,67Ghz, 1Gb Ram
- Preis: 2600€
- Zoll / Monitor: 17
- entspiegelt: ja
- RS323: nein
- Zufriden: ja

Gruß
Timo


----------



## MSB (15 Dezember 2010)

Modell: Dell Precision M70
Preis: > 2000€
RS232: Ja
enspiegelt: Ja
Monitor: 15,4
Zufrieden: Absolut

Bin gerade am schauen nach was neuen

Wird wohl entweder Dell M4500 oder Fujitsu H700, beide 15,6"
Das Fujitsu hätte zwar eine RS232, aber mir gefallen einige Austattungsmerkmale nicht so gut (wenigsten bei den Bundles).
Das Dell hat zwar keine serielle Schnittstelle, es gibt aber einen relativ günstigen "Expansion Port",
wo dann wieder eine RS232 mit dabei ist.
Kosten wohl auch wieder >2000€ ...
Ich lege wert auf einen hochwertigen Laptop, da dieser eigentlich mein einziger PC ist,
außerdem haben die Workstation-Serien der div. Hersteller hervorragende Grafikkarten,
welche sich auch problemlos mit z.B. Autodesk Inventor vertragen.

Generell gibt es aber nur relativ wenig Anwendungen, wo man auf eine echte RS232 Schnittstelle angewiesen ist.
Das allermeiste funktioniert auch weitestgehend problemlos mit den USB-Adaptern.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## der_iwan (15 Dezember 2010)

Modell : Dell Precision M6400 
- Preis :~2000€
- Zoll / Monitor : 17 Zoll
- entspiegelt :nein
- RS232 :nein
- Zufriden :Sehr :s12:


----------



## Verpolt (15 Dezember 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Generell gibt es aber nur relativ wenig Anwendungen, wo man auf eine echte RS232 Schnittstelle angewiesen ist.
> Das allermeiste funktioniert auch weitestgehend problemlos mit den USB-Adaptern.
> Mfg
> Manuel



Hab einige USB-RS232 Umsetzer in Verwendung. Größtenteils ok.

Da viele ältere Geräte nicht mit der Spannung am Umsetzer klar kommen, haben wir zum Test eine *ExpressCard-->RS232* eingesetzt und siehe da, es funktioniert.


----------



## MSB (15 Dezember 2010)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Da viele ältere Geräte nicht mit der Spannung am Umsetzer klar kommen, haben wir zum Test eine *ExpressCard-->RS232* eingesetzt und siehe da, es funktioniert.



Kann man die Express-Card Schnittstelle dann durch eine VMWare durchreichen?


----------



## Ralle (15 Dezember 2010)

Hi waldy

- Modell: Apple Macbook Pro 2,8Ghz i7, 8Gb Ram
- Preis: ca. 2400€
- Zoll / Monitor: 15
- entspiegelt: ja
- RS323: nein
- Zufrieden: ja

Hab Parallels (virtuelle Maschine) mit XP drauf. Darin läuft Step7, in weiteren VM hab ich noch andere Dinge. Die VM hat 4GB Ram zugeordnet bekommen, das rennt ganz ordentlich. 
Serielle SS geht über USB, allerdings hab ich damit noch keine großen Erfahrungen sammeln können.

Letzter Laptop war ein HP Workstation, Preis auch über 2000€, mit serieller SS, der hat 3,5 Jahre gehalten, was ne ganze Menge ist, wenn man bedenkt, dass 2 Akkus in dieser Zeit den Geist aufgegeben haben und das Teil ständig in rel. rauer Benutzung war.


----------



## waldy (15 Dezember 2010)

Hi,
Danke für Info, also wenn ich es sehe, das Notbook kostet meisten über 2000 eur.

Kann man bis 1000 eur eine passende Notebokk kaufen mit meine Bedarf:

- Modell + Betriebssystem:               für Eplan P8 , S7 , Logo Siemens  
- Preis :                bis 1000 eur.
- Zoll / Monitor:     ab 15
- entspiegelt:        ja
- RS323:               ja
- Zufrieden:          je nach dem, wie Gut Programm würdet geschrieben sein .


gruß waldy


----------



## waldy (15 Dezember 2010)

> btw.
> Holland steht noch? :sm1:


 - ja, und sogar sehr Fest 

Nur wahrscheinlcih ich habe Baterie in Kamin Ofen Falsch eingesetzt, Wahrscheinlich ich habe neue Kühlagrägat erzeugt, jetzt kommen nur Kälter drausen 

gruß waldy


----------



## thomass5 (15 Dezember 2010)

- Modell: DELL Latitude D830
- Preis: 300€
- Zoll / Monitor: 15,4
- entspiegelt: ja
- RS323:ja
- Zufrieden: ja

- Modell: Dreamcom 10
- Preis: 800
- Zoll / Monitor: 15,4
- entspiegelt: ja
- RS323: nein
- Zufrieden: ja

Sind beide nicht die neusten aber bin damit zufrieden.

Thomas


----------



## IBFS (15 Dezember 2010)

thomass5 schrieb:


> - Modell: DELL Latitude D830
> - Preis: 300€
> Thomas



also hast du den DELL auch refurbished gekauft?!

Gruß

Frank


----------



## thomass5 (15 Dezember 2010)

... ja hab ich. Das Ding ist sehr robust(Metallgehäuse). Ich kannte es von der Arbeit. Und für den Preis ...

Thomas


----------



## waldy (15 Dezember 2010)

> also hast du den DELL auch refurbished gekauft?!


 - hi, du bist echte Analitiker, selber auf diese ergebnisse würde cih selber nie gekommen . 

gruß waldy


----------



## Paule (16 Dezember 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Bin gerade am schauen nach was neuen
> 
> Wird wohl entweder Dell M4500 oder Fujitsu H700, beide 15,6"


Also was ich bei dem neuen TIA-Portal so gesehen habe, da würde ich gleich auf einen 17"ler gehen.


----------



## waldy (16 Dezember 2010)

> da würde ich gleich auf einen 17"ler gehen.


 - hi Paule, da bin ich auhc einverstanden mit dir.
Nur gibt s überhgaupt 17 Zoll Notbook mit serieller anschluss noch ?

gruß waldy


----------



## MSB (16 Dezember 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Also was ich bei dem neuen TIA-Portal so gesehen habe, da würde ich gleich auf einen 17"ler gehen.


Darüber hab ich mir auch schon viel und lange Gedanken gemacht.
Ich war mal mit nem 17" von einem Kumpel unterwegs war glaub ich Dell M6300,
aber das Teil ist so wuchtig, das es für den Schreibtisch zwar top ist, aber für die Baustelle einfach schon mal viiieeeel zu schwer.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Homer79 (16 Dezember 2010)

- Modell: hp nx6320
- Preis: ~1000€(frühermal, jetzt um die 300)
- Zoll / Monitor: 15
- entspiegelt: ja
- RS323:ja
- Prallel
- Zufrieden: sehr


----------



## o.s.t. (16 Dezember 2010)

bisher (4 Jahre):
Dell D810 mit XPPRo, 15.4" (1280x800) entspiegelt, mit RS232, sehr zufrieden
damals ca. €1500

neu (seit 1 Jahr):
Lenovo T510 mit W7pro x64 u. XP-Mode, 15.6" (1600x900) entspiegelt, RS232 über ExpressCard Adapter, sehr zufrieden. läuft Eplan P8, 5.70, im XP-Mode Step7 und div. Rockwell Software

Privat: HP NX7010, HP 6710b je 15.4" entspiegelt (1680x1200) ohne RS232. seehr zufrieden

o.s.t.


----------



## vierlagig (16 Dezember 2010)

@waldy: was haste denn mit der RS323-Schnittstelle vor? vorallem würde mich die Spezifikation dieses Schnittstellentyps interessieren!


----------



## Nordischerjung (16 Dezember 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Ich war mal mit nem 17" von einem Kumpel unterwegs war glaub ich Dell M6300,
> aber das Teil ist so wuchtig, das es für den Schreibtisch zwar top ist, aber für die Baustelle einfach schon mal viiieeeel zu schwer.


Moin,

ich habe ein ACER TravelMate 7740
-17,3" HD entspiegelt
-ohne RS232 (geht auch mit USBtoSerial)
-Intel i5-460M
-4GB RAM
-Win7 Pro 32bit mit VM XP Pro

dieser Laptop ist für die Grösse wirklich leicht und ich bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## waldy (16 Dezember 2010)

> was haste denn mit der RS323-Schnittstelle vor? vorallem würde mich die Spezifikation dieses Schnittstellentyps interessieren!


 - für ältere Omron Steuerung , da passt nur serielle Anschluss - habe schon getestet .
Deswegen müsste Serielle Anschluss dabei sein.

gruß waldy


----------



## waldy (16 Dezember 2010)

hi, 
keine mehr vorschläge ?
grüß


----------



## Mordor_FRI (3 März 2011)

Auch wenn der Tread schon älter ist

Modell: Lenovo T60
Prozessor : INTEL T2300 @1,66GHz
RAM: 1
Bildschirm: 14" 1024x768
RS232 : Ohne
BS : WinXP SP3
Preis: in der Firma geerbt
Zufrieden : nicht wirklich!
reicht gerade so mit mühe für IBN mit viel scrollen und fenstern übereinander.
und TIA ist damit sowieso nicht mehr


----------



## IBFS (3 März 2011)

Mordor_FRI schrieb:


> Bildschirm: 14" 1024x768



ohh weia - das Teil ist ja unbrauchbar.

Frank


----------



## Mordor_FRI (3 März 2011)

Vorher hatte ich einen von Medion bei dem der Akku hin war ohne Netzteil lief das ding ganze 5 Minuten

Und Chef meinte du brauchst den nur für IBN ( da war ich gerade mal 2 Monate in der Softwareabteilung und ich wusste es nicht besser)

Mittlerweile weis ich auch das dat ding für die Tonne ist. Nein stimmt so nicht für die Azubis wäre es noch gut
(machen nur ein bischen LOGO damit)


----------

